# Buffed RSS-Feed?



## Maschmann (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde auf meiner Homepage gerne die News von Buffed (soweit dies zulässig ist) per RSS-Feed einbinden. Gibts das von Buffed überhaupt? Will natürlich nicht alle News, sondern nur die News, die den Themenbereich WOW betreffen. Vielleicht hat wer nen Link. Schon einmal im Voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## Todesschleicher (21. Oktober 2008)

Falscher Bereich, sollte m.M.n. in buffed.de/BLASC Support


----------



## Maschmann (21. Oktober 2008)

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;hl=RSS-Feed 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maschmann (21. Oktober 2008)

*grins* ... zur richtigen Zeit nochmal gefragt... DANKERSCHÖN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maschmann (21. Oktober 2008)

Noch was nachfrag, einen reinen WOW-Feed gibts nicht? Bei dem wird mir alles angezeigt ---> http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedNewsWOW


...ah okay... wohl korrigiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maschmann (27. Oktober 2008)

So... muss das Thema noch einmal aufgreifen. Nen Feed nach dem Schema gibts nicht --> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/heise.rdf


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte leider die Endungen vergessen. An die URLs musst du jeweils .rss anhängen, um die Feeds im RSS-Format und nicht den feedburner.com-HTML-Code zu erhalten.


----------



## Heswald (15. November 2008)

Gibt es auch einen oder mehrere Feeds für das Buffed.de Forum?


----------

